# Strange behaviour in Silver Shark?



## sgtpepper9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, but I've been reading this great forum for a few months before I finally decided to set up my first tank. A friend gifted me a slightly used (he grows aquarium plants, and used it as storage for plants he was planning to sell) 30 litre tank. I let it cycle, had my friend check the levels which were all fine, and then set it up with a few plants, some rocks, and (finally) my new fish. I went to a large aquarium here in Melbourne, and was recommended to start small for such a small tank. I decided on a Dwarf Gourami, a few Neon Tetra and a Silver Shark. The others I had planned on getting, but the Silver Shark was a surprise, I just really liked him in the store. The staff member said this set up would be good, and maybe to add another Gourami or a few more Tetra at some point. Anyway, it's one week later and they all seem to be settling in well, except I've noticed that the Silver Shark is 'kissing' the side of the tank a lot, and spends much of the day in a generally distressed state, hanging out near the side and quickly swimming up and down. The other fish don't seem bothered, and all seem to be fine. 

Is this normal behaviour for a Silver Shark? 
Or is it a problem that could be fixed by adding more aquarium plants or places to hide etc? 
Or is it just that the tank is too small for him? 

Cheers!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Your 30 liter tank is equal to 7.925 161 570 7 gallons. Put simply, not only is that tank too small for him but for the gourami as well (if you intend for it to live peacefully with neons long term). 
By silver shark are you referring to a bala shark?
http://www.unclemikespetworld.ie/fishimages/bala shark.jpg

If this is a bala shark you should know they grow to average about 14 inches long when adult and minimum tank size for 1 of these should be at least 75 - 90 gallons minimum. It doesn't sound as if your lfs knows much (if anything) about the fish they sold you. I would strongly suggest taking the shark back to them asap. As the gourami matures you may also notice it picking on or eating the neons, so I would watch them closely and keep a good watch on water params, too. That is quite a bit of waste load for such a small tank.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

i agree..the shark is stressed plus as far as im aware they are a shoeling fish and need to be in medium groups


----------



## sgtpepper9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for your feedback, I'll take him back to the store this week.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Punch the guy who sold you it when you return it, will ya?... especially for recommending another gourami and some neon tetras...


----------

